# Ticking Stick



## Tikander (Feb 11, 2012)

Has anyone ever used a "Ticking Stick" to fit a door to an opening?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Are you thinking of a story stick or a shim?


----------



## Tikander (Feb 11, 2012)

I saw a video once where a guy used a piece of construction paper and a small stick. He made several tick marks on the paper from the cabinet door opening. I think he laid the paper on one stile and made a little cut in the paper where it met the rail. I can't remember the total procedure. It is a fool proof way to fit the door to the opening perfectly every time. I just cant seem to find that video anymore.


----------



## Tikander (Feb 11, 2012)

I live in South Paris, Maine. You know what the next town over is? Norway, Maine. LOL.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Yes. It works. You cut a piece of scrap or cardboard smaller
than the hole you want to scribe into, then make marks around
the perimeter with your scribe block or stick. Then you
have a pattern.


----------



## Tikander (Feb 11, 2012)

Great. I actually found the video. PW Videos. That stands for Popular Woodworking Videos. It's on page #6 of the videos.


----------

